
Show HN: I made a cloud editor/IDE - z3t4
https://www.webtigerteam.com/editor/
======
MH15
Seems powerful but it's ugly IMO and very difficult to use UX-wise. I love the
idea, but the interface makes it much more difficult to use.

~~~
z3t4
I acknowledge this will be a problem for user on-boarding. The editor is
designed for repeated and extended use, and assumes you will use keyboard
shortcuts instead of menu/widgets. I would love to get some ideas how a
perfect first-time experience should be like. Or things you are looking for in
an editor. Should features have dedicated on-screen buttons/icons !? I've been
thinking of maybe adding a dashboard with cool looking graphs showing website
visitors, etc, to make it look more attractive ...

------
motyar
You should partnership with a good web designer.

You can Ace [https://ace.c9.io/](https://ace.c9.io/) for editor.

Idea is powerful, You can improve the design a lot.

~~~
z3t4
It already got an editor, in fact it's only and editor/IDE, and it just so
happens that it's also possible to run it as a "cloud" IDE due to it having a
separate back-end and front-end.

Do you have any ideas on how to improve the design, more then partner with a
designer =) For example, would it help if you did not get right into the
editor, that you got into a dashboard first, with graphs and other "bling
bling", and had to click on a file/somewhere in order to get into the code
editor !?

------
Zekio
I wonder if that site is made using the editor?

If so it isn't a super great advertisement for itself due to invalid html

~~~
z3t4
Sorry about that. And thanks for the feedback. What browser are you using ?

Personally I do not like editors that nag me about "invalid" HTML, when most
browsers can render the page perfectly well even if it's missing a title
element or you screwed up the doctype. A HTML validator should be
straightforward to implement though if you consider it a must have feature.

The editor however has semantic coloring and indentation, which should make
some errors obvious, such as unclosed html tags.

------
_ao789
That font looks _very bold_!

~~~
z3t4
Are you on a Mac(book) ? I've tried fixing it, seems to be a rendering issue
with upscaled text looking bold. It can be fixed with CSS but the editor use a
canvas element. Ive not put much effort fixing the issue thought because I
think it looks OK.

